# Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt



## Nordlicht (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde
Ich habe in der Bucht diese Boot http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120436053770&_trkparms=tab%3DWatching
gesehen und es gefällt mir.
Wie hoch schätzt ihr ist der Mindestpreis und was würdet ihr max. dafür hinlegen ??
Der Trailer ist angeblich nur ein Hafentrailer und ich kann auch keine Radkästen und keine Lichtleiste erkennen.
Muss ich einen Leihtrailer nehmen oder hänge ich einfach ne Lichtleiste, rote Nummern dran und jukkel zurück auf die Insel ?

Gebt mal bitte eure neutrale Meinung zu der Sache ab, denn wenn man unbedingt ein Boot braucht brennen ja schnell mal die Sicherungen durch und man übersieht einiges 

@ Mod
lass mal bitt hier stehen, hier tummeln sich die meisten Bootfahrer.


----------



## ToxicToolz (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

der link funzt nich


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> der link funzt nich



jetzt aber...


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Denke mal um die 7-8k€.

Schreib ihn doch einfach mal an... einige geben bei ernsthaften Interesse sogar ne Antwort. :m

Fürs Angeln gibts aber schönere Boote OHNE eine Sitzbank im Heck.


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Denke mal um die 7-8k€.
> Schreib ihn doch einfach mal an... einige geben bei ernsthaften Interesse sogar ne Antwort. :m
> Fürs Angeln gibts aber schönere Boote OHNE eine Sitzbank im Heck.



Das ist klar, ich habe aber noch Frau und Kind die gelegentlich mal durch den Sund geschippert werden wollen


----------



## voice (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

genau meine meinung---max 9k


----------



## Patrick_87 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

bei uns im dorf steht grad sowas ähnliches, 6800


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> bei uns im dorf steht grad sowas ähnliches, 6800



Das ist mir aber viieeeeel zu weit bis zum Bodensee.
Hast du evtl. trotzdem die Daten...zum Vergleich


----------



## Patrick_87 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

da müsst ich mal anhalten, weiss aber noch net wann, bin zur zeit nicht zuhause


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

8.000€ - 6.800€ = 1.200€
Für 1.200 Euro würde ich auch zum Bodensee fahren.
Denke aber, Patrick_87 wollte Dir damit die Preisgrenze aufzeigen.

Der Preis wird jedoch auch in der jeweiligen Geografie ein anderer sein. Könnte mir vorstellen, das ein Boot an der Ostsee teurer ist, als am Bodensee.


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

War wohl wieder zu langsam, jetzt habt Ihr euch ja doch noch verständigt. #h


----------



## Patrick_87 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

ja mit sicherheit, hab hier schon 2 kleinere angelboote verkauft, bei ebay sind vergleichbare die irgendwo im norden angeboten wurden für ca das doppelte weg! problem sind hier am see nat. auch die nicht vorhandenen liegeplätze, wer hat schon lust sein boot jedesmal an und in den see zu fahren..

vllt komm ich heut oder am we da mal noch vorbei, dann schau ich mal ob ich da irgendwelche daten finde.

rein vom optischen ist relativ ähnlich, technisch weis sich nat. net. steht auch auf nem trailer.. mal schauen wann ich vorbei komm


----------



## Aborre (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Hallo Nordlicht,

wieviel willst du denn anlegen? Mein Onkel will sein Boot (ca. gleiche Größe, ohne Kabine + gleicher Motor, beides Baujahr ca. 2005, so gut wie unbenutzt, wirklich top ohne Spachtel und Risse) verkaufen; ist allerdings wahrscheinlich etwas teurer als das e-Bay Boot. Steht am Campingplatz "Blank-Eck" bei dir um die Ecke. Falls du Interesse hast, könnte ich den Kontakt vermitteln (natürlich ohne Provision:m).

Gruß Aborre


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

frag auf jeden fall nach Motorinspektion und Rechnungen !
mein (gleicher) Motor Bj 2001 ist so gut wie unbenutzt - gerade mal 66 Betriebsstunden, weil aber die letzte Wartung 2004 war hab ich trotzdem 800 EUR nochmal in die Wartung gesteckt |uhoh:
neue Steuerkette, alle Anoden neu, das übliche an Ölen und Filtern, 2 Schalter uswusw ...
ist vielleicht nen Argument den Preis zu drücken


----------



## Dorsch 48 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Zum Preis will ich nichts sagen,hängt meiner Meinung nur am
Motor (Zustand).Das Boot und die PS sind jedenfalls optimal
fürs Rauhwasser.Die große Plicht freut den Angler.


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Aborre schrieb:


> Mein Onkel will sein Boot (ca. gleiche Größe, ohne Kabine + gleicher Motor.....



Danke, nett gemeint, aber ohne Kajüte möchte ich nicht.

@ HD
Guter Tip, Danke #6

Ich habe grad wieder ein Ryds 535 fc gefunden, mit 30 PS 4 Takter Tohatsu mit 30 Betr.std. für 6500,- (inc Hafentrailer).
Liegt in Möll und werde mir das mal die Tage ansehen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Hallo Andy, wenn ich meinen Senf auch dazugeben darf, finde ich einen 30 PS Motor für ein Boot wie die Ryds 535 (die ja fast so ist wie meine Shetland 535) zu wenig. Mit etwas Beladung wie 2ten oder 3ten Man und Angelgerödel wirste damit nicht glücklich. Glaube ich. 

Schreibt der, der lieber 90 PS an seiner Shetland hätte als seine 65 PS.


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Yeap... 30 PS sind definitiv zu wenig für das Boot.


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Wenn ich überlege das ich vorher mit 10 PS bei 5 Metern und 500 kg auch Jahrelang recht glücklich war komme ich mit den 30 Ps evtl. lang.
Es kommt mir nich auf die Geschwindigkeit an für meine Stellen an der insel reichte es evtl.
Zu beachten gilt auch das das Ryds offiziel eigentlich nur bis max.60 Ps zugelassen ist und zwischen dem 30er Tohtasu aus Mölln und dem 70er Suzuki bummelige 100kg unterschied liegen !!
Desweiteren kann man bei dem ryds mit dem 70er am wasserpass sehen wie tief es bereits im Hafen lag.
Der Händler sagte das der Tohatsu auch erst 25 std auf der Uhr hat....wenns zu wenig Power ist wird er eben gegen 50er Suzi getauscht |supergri.
Ich werde sie mir beide ansehen und evtl fällt ja schon gleich eins bei der Besichtigung durch....


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Hallo Andy, ich vergas das mit Zwergi. Aber aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich sagen das die Ryds mehr als 500kg wiegt. Ist aber auch egal. Ich habe leider nicht soviel Erfahrung mit dem Wetter und den Stellen, bin aber froh das ich vor einer Schlechtwetterfront mal schnell weg kann ohne das die mich ein holt. Desweitern bin ich auch auf der Nordsee unterwegs. Letztes Jahr bin ich vor Norderney Vollgas 15km/h gefahren. Nicht auszudenken wie das mit weniger PS wäre.

Aber Du bist auf der Ostsee und weißt genau wann, wie und wohin. Dann werden 30 ps bestimmt reichen.

Achso, meine Shetland habe ich jetzt vor dem Umbau auf der Waage gehabt. LT Hersteller 565kg. In Wirklichkeit wiegt die Lady ca 850kg. Der Trailer ist hoffnungslos Überfordert. Den darf ich auch noch neu. Weil der nur 900kg zzgg darf. Alles in allem hatte ich 1160kg auf der Waage.


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ junkie
War das hier nicht deine Seite ?
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://die-bueschers.de/Das%2520Boot/files/blocks_image_1_1.png&imgrefurl=http://die-bueschers.de/Das%2520Boot/das_boot.html&usg=__AGzirZJ7hpUjMEzBPSTSyiwZgjk=&h=414&w=586&sz=338&hl=de&start=1&um=1&tbnid=bEGryho79Wwp3M:&tbnh=95&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dshetland%2B535%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1

Dann änder mal schnell die Gewichtsangabe |supergri

Das Ryds soll ca 500kg wiegen (ohne AB)


----------



## aal-matti (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Hi Andy,

ich war vorgestern beim Bootshändler, dort stand eine Quicksilver, 6,25 m. Schönes Boot, aber als ich den Preis las, war alles Klar ( 33 000 € ) ohne Aussenborder. Ich hatte extra den Photoapparat mit. Ich glaube, das hat sich erledigt.
Ich drücke Dir fest die Daumen, das Du das Richtige findest. Vielleicht solltest Du daran denken, das man auch eine Kaffeemaschine aufstellen kannst, denn Matti trinkt gerne mal einen Kaffee mit einem Süssen. 

Wir sehen uns ja bald auf der Insel......


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Moin Matti
Ja, nach oben sind keine Grenzen aber da muss man schon als Abschmecker mit nem Silbertablett rumlaufen 

Mein Nachbar ist von der Wapo der sagte mir eben das unter der Sund-Brücke ein Kajütboot zum verkauf steht...schnell Abendbrot, Kids zu Bett und klein Andy geht ab auf Spähtrupp :q


----------



## aal-matti (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Hi Andy,

Ich wünsche Dir Toi, Toi, Toi. 
Ich würde nicht mehr nach draussen gehen, bei uns regnet es gerade wie aus Eimern. #h #h #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ junkie
> War das hier nicht deine Seite ?
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://die-bueschers.de/Das%2520Boot/files/blocks_image_1_1.png&imgrefurl=http://die-bueschers.de/Das%2520Boot/das_boot.html&usg=__AGzirZJ7hpUjMEzBPSTSyiwZgjk=&h=414&w=586&sz=338&hl=de&start=1&um=1&tbnid=bEGryho79Wwp3M:&tbnh=95&tbnw=135&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dshetland%2B535%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1
> 
> ...



Jo Andy. Was Du so alles ausgräbst. Die angaben die da stehen sind die Org. von der alten Shetlandseite. Auf der neuen steht glaube ich was anderes. Und geändert wird erst wenn der Umbau fertig ist, und ich das exakte Gewicht habe. Warte mal Wiegen die Engländer nicht in Unzen? :vik:

Hier die richtige Seite.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Hallo,
viel Glück bei der Bootssuche. Zu deinem hier vorgestellten Packet:
Den Trailer kannst du vergessen, du darfst ihn auch nicht mit Tageszulassung auf der Straße bewegen. Es geht nicht nur um Beleuchtung.
Der Motor - ich fahre den gleichen - kannst du selbst mit dem Zündschlüssel und dem Drehzahlmesser ausklingeln und die genauen Betriebsstunden feststellen. Betriebsstunden sind aber kein wirkliches Argument. Die Teile stehen sich eher kaputt als das sie kaputtgefahren werden. Ein Motor in dem Alter würde ich mit 4000- Euro taxieren.
Das Boot finde ich persönlich nicht besonders praktisch. Selbst die Mittelkonsole gleicher Größe hat eine nur theroretisch ( unbelastet im Hafen stehend ) funktionierende Selbstlenzung. Geh mal mit 2 bis 3 Personen ins Boot und sorge dafür, das die Lenzung offen ist. Das ist nicht ganz ungefährlich. Die Kajüte ist ärbarmloch eng und die Plicht mit einer Quersitzbank blockiert. Also, je nach Qualität der Restanbauten maximal auch 4000,-. Den Trailer würd ich stehenlassen.

Kleines Beispiel: Gestern war ich mit einem Freund in Hamburg. Er wollte mich gern bei einem Bootskauf dabeihaben. Wir, d.h. er, hat dann eine Crescent 499 HT mit 30 PS
Suzuki mit Powertrimm (160 Stunden) und einen zwar mehrere Jahre alten, aber neuwertigen Loulou Trailer  1t, super abhestimmt, für deutlich unter 6000 Euro kaufen können.


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ Dolfin
den hier http://www.quoka.de/wassersport/boote-schiffe-yachten-und-zubehoer/cat_51_5106_5780_adresult_31127352.html
:q

Hattest du nicht mal irgendwann nen guten Händler bei hamburg ??

@ Matti
Ohne Erfolg zurück, ist nich mein Fall gewesen.
Gruss von der Insel (Sonne, 18 Grad)


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

den hier meinte ich mit dem Tohatsu http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/suchen/m/index.htm?showid=2071856&MODEL=Ryds+535+fc&SORTORDER=1&totalcount=1

Das habe ich noch vom Verkäufer:
Der Motor ist aus Bj. 2005 und hat nach Angaben des Erstbesitzers max. 30 Stunden gelaufen.
Das boot liegt in 23879 Mölln am Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal und kann jederzeit nach vorheriger Absprache dort besichtigt werden.

Der Trailer ist lediglich ein Winterlagertrailer.


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Sieht auf den Bilder sehr gut aus... #6


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Ich hatte auch diese Mayland auch schon im Auge aber den Preis (in meinen Augen eine Frechheit) auch.

http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/werften/m/m/mayland/1847496.htm


----------



## Aborre (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Gründl = Apothekenpreise (außer, die haben irgendwo noch Gold in ihren Booten versteckt...|kopfkrat)

Gruß auf die Sonneninsel (in HH hat`s gerade aufgehört zu regnen:vik


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

was mich an dem Boot stört, ist die Tatsache das du überhaupt nicht nach vorn kommst !
weder an der Seite vorbei noch vorn durch eine Klappe...
für mich ganz klar ein Argument so ein Boot *nicht* zu kaufen
blöd nen Anker oder Driftsack auszubringen wenn du erstmal auf See bist ....
und beim Anlegen oder mit family auf Tour auch doof |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ HD
Bei diesen beiden Bildern ist noch ein Schmaler "Schönwettertritt" zu sehen ...wenn du das Ryds meinst.


----------



## Rosi (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Yeap... 30 PS sind definitiv zu wenig für das Boot.


Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe, sind das 70PS und das ist gut bestückt. Ein Bekannter hat ein ganz ähnliches Boot, aber nicht nur zum Angeln. Schließlich zahlt ja die ganze Familie mit und da will man als Partner auch mal mitfahren.

Es sind noch ein paar tage Zeit und ich denke das wird sich noch bis an 6000€ hochschaukeln, wenn genug Interessenten mitbieten. 

Ein Motor für 8000€, mit 25 Betriebsstunden in 3,5 Jahren ist schon alleine so viel wert, wenn die Angaben stimmen. 
Vielleicht kannst du dir das Boot vorher mal in echt ansehen?


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@Rosi
Das mit den 30 PS drehte sich um den hier, den ich auch im Auge habe:
http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/suchen/m/index.htm?showid=2071856&MODEL=Ryds+535+fc&SORTORDER=1&totalcount=1


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

ok - son schmaler steg is sicher besser als gar nicht nach vorn zu kommen .... 
mit 30 PS macht das Boot sicher keinen Spaß, vor allem nicht mit mehreren
hast dann auch einiges mehr Spritverbrauch wenn du den zu kleinen AB dann immer im Vollgas fahren mußt !


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Rosi schrieb:


> Es sind noch ein paar tage Zeit und ich denke das wird sich noch bis an 6000€ hochschaukeln, wenn genug Interessenten mitbieten.



damit wir der MIndestpreis aber sicher nicht erreicht sein #h
ich tippe mal so auf ca 8500 - 9000 ( da nur Hafentrailer )
Boot und Motor sind noch nicht so alt


----------



## Rosi (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Moin Jörg, damit könntst du Recht behalten, das Boot finde ich Klasse. Schei... auf den Trailer, der ist Nebensache.


----------



## Rosi (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @Rosi
> Das mit den 30 PS drehte sich um den hier, den ich auch im Auge habe:
> http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/su...56&MODEL=Ryds+535+fc&SORTORDER=1&totalcount=1



Na mit dem kommst du aber nicht recht vorwärts. Es fehlen außerdem einige Angaben.

Noch mal zum ersten Angebot:
Ich hab mir meine Betriebsstunden ausgerechnet. Jede Tagestour braucht etwa 3 Stunden reine Fahrzeit. Wenn der Wind günstig ist und ich gleichzeitig nicht arbeiten mußte, kamen in den letzten 4 Jahren rund 15Touren/Jahr zusammen, sind 45 Betriebsstunden /Jahr. Wären 180 Betriebsstunden. Was wäre das in Laufleistung analog KFZ? 
Sagen wir grob 60km/Tag, also mal 15 Ausfahrten, sind 900km/Jahr oder 3600km Laufleistung. Das ist nichts für solche Motoren. 

Der Bootsrumpf und seine Ausstattung sind fast nebensächlich, am wichtigsten ist der Motor, weil er i.d.R. das Teuerste am Boot ist.


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Sonst nimmst das hier... ist auf jeden Fall ostseetauglich da ich heute einen damit auf der Kieler-Außenförde gesehen hab. Es kam ein Marineschiff vorbei (schöne Heckwelle) und danach ist der dann schnell wieder zurück an Land (hatte auch solch kleinen 2 PS dran).

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ruderboot-Angelb...280361531315QQptZMotorbooteQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Sonst nimmst das hier... ist auf jeden Fall ostseetauglich da ich heute einen damit auf der Kieler-Außenförde gesehen hab. Es kam ein Marineschiff vorbei (schöne Heckwelle) und danach ist der dann schnell wieder zurück an Land (hatte auch solch kleinen 2 PS dran).
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ruderboot-Angelb...280361531315QQptZMotorbooteQQsalenotsupported


Drer Trailer den ich für dieses Boot kaufen müsste würde meinen finanziellen Rahmen erheblich sprengen...oder gibt es evtl beim Boot ne große Ikeatüte dazu


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Naja Andy ich weiß nicht ob Du damit Glücklich wirst


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Kauf Dir aber auf keinen Fall einen zu alten Viertaktmotor. 
Man weiß nie wie viele Betriebstunden der wirklich hat und wie sich diese zusammen setzen.


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ all
Mindestpreis für das 70 Ps Ryds liegt bei 9500,- teilte er mir eben mit.
für mich zu viel für ein Boot "ohne" Trailer.


----------



## hamburger67 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Wenn das erstgenannte Boot nur von den herrn gefahren wurde,kann er nicht viel beim Kauf verkehrt machen,da er das Boot sicherlich in Petersdorf oder Zislow zu liegen hatte,geht man davon aus,daser öfters angeln war,kommt man trotzdem nicht auf viel Betriebsstunden,da der Besitzer es nie allzuweit hatte zu bekannten Angelstellen.Also kann man bei den Boot davon ausgehen das der Motor wenig gelaufen ist und so annähernd neuwertig anzusehen währe,auch diese Betrachtung sollte man mit in Erwägung ziehen,also bei 8000-9000 wäre es noch ein schnäppchen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

In Grossenbrode liegt im Hafen des BTC eine Crescent 499 mit Hardtop vorn, Yamaha 50 Ps-Viertakt , Loulou-Trailer und so weiter für 8.500 VHB.
Soweit ich weiß , ca.3 Jahre alt.... für mich ein sehr niedriger Preis, neu dürfte das so ca. bei dem Doppelten liegen

- Die Bootspreise fallen im Moment anscheinend ins Bodenlose, selbst bei Gründl konnte ich Gebrauchte sehen,die letztes jahr noch für 30-50% mehr locker weggegangen wären. Jetzt stehen die da rum und im Laden iss kaum Kundschaft.

Uli


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> In Grossenbrode liegt im Hafen des BTC eine Crescent 499 mit Hardtop vorn, Yamaha 50 Ps-Viertakt , Loulou-Trailer und so weiter für 8.500 VHB.
> Soweit ich weiß , ca.3 Jahre alt.... für mich ein sehr niedriger Preis, neu dürfte das so ca. bei dem Doppelten liegen
> Uli



Moin Ulli
Das Boot habe ich mir letztens auch angesehen.
Das Problem bei der Sache ist das ich gern eine kleine Kajüte für meine Angelsachen hätte da das Boot evtl. in der Saison im wasser bleibt und ich das Zeugs nicht einfach unter einer Plane liegenlassen will.


----------



## hamburger67 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> In Grossenbrode liegt im Hafen des BTC eine Crescent 499 mit Hardtop vorn, Yamaha 50 Ps-Viertakt , Loulou-Trailer und so weiter für 8.500 VHB.
> Soweit ich weiß , ca.3 Jahre alt.... für mich ein sehr niedriger Preis, neu dürfte das so ca. bei dem Doppelten liegen
> 
> - Die Bootspreise fallen im Moment anscheinend ins Bodenlose, selbst bei Gründl konnte ich Gebrauchte sehen,die letztes jahr noch für 30-50% mehr locker weggegangen wären. Jetzt stehen die da rum und im Laden iss kaum Kundschaft.
> ...


 Weisst Du ob die ne Homepage haben,da ich mich wahrscheinlich selbständig machen möchte,suche ich Angelboote für 4-6 Personen,  gruss hamburger


----------



## detlefb (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



> Weisst Du ob die ne Homepage haben,....



Das ist ein Privatverkauf. 
Wenn ich die Tage wieder oben bin schreibe ich mir die Nummer auf.


----------



## Nordlicht (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



hamburger67 schrieb:


> Weisst Du ob die ne Homepage haben,da ich mich wahrscheinlich selbständig machen möchte,suche ich Angelboote für 4-6 Personen,  gruss hamburger



er ist wohl mit dem Preis runtergegangen:
http://www.boatshop24.com/web/de/suchen/m/index.htm?showid=2020462&MODEL=Crescent&SORTORDER=1&totalcount=78

den Link hier hatte ich von Dolfin, könnt ja auch was für dich sein:
http://www.bootsanglerclub.de/
da siehst du mal im Flohmarkt nach, dort steht auch ein Crescent 499.


----------



## aal-matti (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



detlefb schrieb:


> Das ist ein Privatverkauf.
> Wenn ich die Tage wieder oben bin schreibe ich mir die Nummer auf.



Hi Detlef,

Wenn Du die Tage wieder nach oben fährst, denke daran, ab Sonntag kannst Du dir einen frischen Kaffee abholen.Ob das mit dem frischen Fisch schon klappt ist leider noch fraglich.


----------



## hamburger67 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Danke für die Links,hilft mir leider nicht viel weiter,da ich ja etwas in ner anderen Richtung suche,schaue abers mal,ob da noch mehr angebote sind.   Petri


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



hamburger67 schrieb:


> Weisst Du ob die ne Homepage haben,da ich mich wahrscheinlich selbständig machen möchte,suche ich Angelboote für 4-6 Personen,  gruss hamburger



Wenn du mit mehr als 2-3 Leuten raus willst - fahr unbedingt mal zu Gründl, die haben da `nen netten und supergünstigen Kutter stehen.

Uli


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Nächste Woche wird das Boot auf nem 40 Tonner LKW nach Fehmarn gebracht :m


----------



## Klaus S. (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Nächste Woche wird das Boot auf nem 40 Tonner LKW nach Fehmarn gebracht :m



Welches ist es denn nun geworden??


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ Klaus 
das erste von Ebay mit 70 PS.


----------



## HD4ever (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot #6#6#6#6
wie war denn letzendlich der Preis ?


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ HD
Mindestgebot lag bei 9500,-
Letztes Ebay Gebot lag bei 7100,-
Ich habe es jetzt für 8000,- gekauft.

Das Boot ist 1995 neu gekauft worden und hatte seidem nur einen Besitzer der im letzten Jahr mit 57 Jahren starb.
Bis auf die eine oder ander "Altersschramme" sieht es sehr gepflegt aus.
Zum Aussenborder gibt es noch zwei extra Propeller zum Verstellen dazu.
Bis auf einen GPS / Kartenplotter ist alles an Bord.
Jetzt suche ich noch einen Strassentrailer und fertig iss......


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Glückwunsch zum schönen Boot und immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel. Und pass auf das dir nicht wieder einer ne Kerze in den Schrank stellt :m


----------



## Nordlicht (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum schönen Boot und immer eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel. Und pass auf das dir nicht wieder einer ne Kerze in den Schrank stellt :m



Das Boot ist jetzt extra wieder kleiner geraten damit es *in* und nicht nur *neben* die Halle passt :g


----------



## Mai (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Hallo Andy,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> das erste von Ebay mit 70 PS.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot. Da hat die Vernunft doch gesiegt, weil ich immer noch glaube das 30 ps zu wenig sind für das Boot. Und mach es bitte nicht so wie meine Vorbesitzer, und kaufe einen zu kleinen Trailer. Ich schätze dich aber nicht so ein. Mir fehlen ca 300kg beim Trailer|uhoh:.

Den Kurs für das neue finde ich super. Ich denke da wirste ne menge Spaß mit haben.#6


----------



## Nordlicht (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ Mai
Danke alter Schollenjäger :m

@ gpsjunkie
Das Boot hat ja jetzt schon mit Aussenborder fast 700 kg.
Ich werde mal sehen das ich nen Trailer mit 1to bekomme und dann habe ich Ruhe.


----------



## Rainer 32 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot!
Ich würde an deiner Stelle allerdings gleich nach einem 1,2t Trailer Ausschau halten. An eine Tonne wirst Du wohl rankommen mit allem drum und dran. Mit etwas "Luft" nach oben lässt sich das Gespann besser bewegen und der Trailer wird insgesamt erheblich länger halten. Mein Gespann wiegt knapp 1,4t auf einem 1,6t Konkeltrailer. Das funktioniert seit vielen Jahren einwandfrei.


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Nene Andy, das mach mal lieber so wie Rainer das sagt. Das Boot wird mit 550kg angegeben. Der Motor mit 155kg. Dann kommt das ganze Gerödel wie Anker, Sprit, Werkzeug, Angelgeräte und was weiß ich alles. Da kommste schnell an die 1t. Und der Trailer wiegt ja auch noch schnell 2-300kg. Ich würde sagen ein Trailer mit 1t zulässigem Gesamtgewicht ist zu leicht. 

Schau mal bei z.B Harbeck der Trailer von 1t hat 760kg Zuladung. Also ich finde das zu knapp.

P.s. ich wollte nicht klugs......en aber mir geht es hier nicht besser. Und ich bin 3 Jahre mit nem völlig überladenen Trailer auf die Insel gejuckelt.


----------



## Nordlicht (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

geht gleich los mit dem Trailer:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130315584974


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> geht gleich los mit dem Trailer:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130315584974



#6:vik: Es gibt sie noch die Vernunft im Menschen:vik:#6 

Wenn Du den bekommst. Erste Sahne.

Aber Moment: der passt auch bestens zu meinem Boot. Ich biete aber nicht mit. Wäre jetzt gemein


----------



## Nordlicht (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> #6:vik: Es gibt sie noch die Vernunft im Menschen:vik:#6
> 
> Wenn Du den bekommst. Erste Sahne.




Der ist nicht fürs Boot sondern nur für meine Pilkerbox :vik:

Boot soll Dienstag kommen.......:g


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Haste auf der Seite von gründl gelesen dass das Boot nur bis 60 ps darf??? Wenn das man kein Ärger mit der Versicherung gibt. Machste die bei der Blauen- Elise (Roman) aus dem BF?


----------



## Nordlicht (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Haste auf der Seite von gründl gelesen dass das Boot nur bis 60 ps darf??? Wenn das man kein Ärger mit der Versicherung gibt. Machste die bei der Blauen- Elise (Roman) aus dem BF?



Ja, mache ich mit Norman....geht schon klar


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Hatt es geklappt mit dem Trailer? Und natürlich Norman heisst er.


----------



## Nordlicht (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hatt es geklappt mit dem Trailer? Und natürlich Norman heisst er natürlich.



Nein, hätte nicht mehr wie 1250,- gegeben #d
Dann kaufe ich mir halt einen neuen von Koch in HH für ca. 1700,- *neu* 
Ausserdem hat mir bei dem Ebay-Trailer gestunken das er hinten und vorn an den Seiten keine Rollen hat.


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Verladen iss...jetzt muss er nur noch ankommen :q


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Moin Andy, da freut man sich wie ein Schneekönig,    oder????? Ich finde so was auch immer gut.


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Mein Lütter wird heute 4 Jahre jung...mal sehen wer sich heute mehr über die "Geschenke" freut..er über seins oder ich über meins :q
Zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr will er hier sein...und die Uhr steht still glaube ich |bigeyes

Gleich mal die Kids aus Schule und KiGa holen Mittag machen usw....dann vergeht die Zeit schneller :g


----------



## Christian0815 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Moin Andy,ich sehe gerade die Brücke ist gesperrt.............
Nee,fetten Glückwunsch zum BOOT.

Grütz Christian


----------



## Nordlicht (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Christian0815 schrieb:


> Moin Andy,ich sehe gerade die Brücke ist gesperrt.............
> Nee,fetten Glückwunsch zum BOOT.
> Grütz Christian



Jepp, da treibt ne alte Mine ihr Unwesen und wenn die gegen die Brücke donnert erschrecken sich die Autofahrer oben |bigeyes

@ all
Geschafft :vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Moin Andy, hach sieht das gut aus. Ich wünsche die berühmte handbreit............

Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus... Glückwunsch


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Hallo!
Glückwunsch auch von mir. Der 70er wird ordentlich anschieben. Ich wünsche dir nicht dnur die handbreit Wasser..., sondern auch, das Schmutzfinken die Finger von deinem Boot lassen.


----------



## Franky (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ Andi:
Meinst Du diese "Seemine" 
http://kn-online.de/schleswig_holst...ler-gefunden-und-schon-gabs-wieder-Alarm.html


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ all
> Geschafft :vik:



Mach doch mal paar Bilder von innen und der Plicht, ich find das Boot immer besser :m
Werd wohl auch bald den "Meter mehr" brauchen


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Schönes Teil Andy! Der Preis ist auch okay- jetzt kann es ja endlich wieder los gehen #6


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ junkie
Danke #6

@ Dolfin
Deswegen wieder ein kleineres Boot das über Winter in meine Halle passt 

@ Franky
:q geil...ich lach mich tot #6

@ Klaus
Geht seinen Gang....

@ Torsk
Etwas schrubben, malen und auf die bestellten Teile (GPS, *Kaffeemaschiene*  usw.) warten dann gehts los.
Ich denke ich brauche noch 14 Tage...muss ja gelegentlich auch mal arbeiten :c


----------



## HD4ever (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

dann mal viel Spaß dabei ! #6
ich bin auch noch am basteln .... nun wo ich Zeit habe regnet es draußen ständig #q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ Nordlicht
Nicht so viel malen, erst mal ab ins Wasser und über den Teich hämmern
Kaffeemaschine???? Das ist ne super Idee. Dann steht ja ein Treffen nichts entgegen.
70 PS Motor??? Oh man, da muss ich aufrüsten#6
Mach mal Bilder, ich muss ja noch 4 Wochen warten, bis ich die Beatrice 2 ins Wasser schmeissen kann.
Wie soll nun der Dampfer heissen? ))))))))))))))))))) So wie telefonisch besprochen????? Dann bohre ich dir ein Loch in deinen schönen Kahn

Allzeit........und dicke Fische. |rolleyes


----------



## FalkenFisch (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ all
> Geschafft :vik:


 
Na dann auch noch mal von mir die besten Wünsche#6.

Dann kann´s ja nach langer Pause endlich wieder losgehen.


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ all
Danke für die Glückwünsche #6

@ Hase
Hab ich doch gesagt...ich nenn den Dampfer Beatrice 1...dann habe ich den grösseren Motor (und auch bald deine Frau an Bord)
Das mit der Kaffeemaschiene ist kein Mist...eher verzichte ich auf GPS und Fischfinder 

Aal-Matti war eben da und hat das Boot abgenommen und zugelassen Schütti hat ja wie immer noch geschlafen #6

Schöne Grüsse ich muss wieder mit dem Zollstock los und alles  weiter vermessen :q


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Hase
> Hab ich doch gesagt...ich nenn den Dampfer Beatrice 1...dann habe ich den grösseren Motor (und auch bald deine Frau an Bord)
> Das mit der Kaffeemaschiene ist kein Mist...eher verzichte ich auf GPS und Fischfinder :q



Meine Frau an Bord? Du kommst für sie nicht in Frage. Du passt in keine Reisetasche rein, ich schon:vik:
Wenn ich im Weg stehe, dann stellt sie mich bei Seite, das geht mit dir nicht.
Du fängst keine Fische, ich schon:vik::vik::vik:
Gute Gründe, um dieses Vorhaben abzubrechen. 
Aber wir trinken dennoch Kaffee auf deinem Kahn. Besorge schon mal Fender zum anlegen#6 
Viel Spass mit deinem Zollstock:g


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ Hase
Aufkleber sind eben bestellt.
Gruss an deine Frau...kann bei dir bleiben bei wird es sonnst zu eng wenn Moni und die Kids dabei sind 

Habe mit Matti Probesitzen in der Kajüte gemacht...von Matti und meiner Sorte passen bequem drei rein (von deiner 16)


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Habe mit Matti Probesitzen in der Kajüte gemacht...von Matti und meiner Sorte passen bequem drei rein (von deiner 16)




So ein kleines Boot hatte ich auch mal.:g

Aber ich rüste schon mal auf.
guckst du!!


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ Hase
dann rüste man :g
Trailer habe ich eben auch bestellt (1300er, 1600,-, kann ich nächste Woche in HH abholen...es geht voran :vik:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Was machst du mit dem Alten? Sind da evtl Sliprollen drann, die du nicht mehr benötigst? Suche doch noch für vorn zur Führung was.

Ich bringe auch die Milch mit.:g


----------



## Nordlicht (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Was machst du mit dem Alten? Sind da evtl Sliprollen drann, die du nicht mehr benötigst? Suche doch noch für vorn zur Führung was.
> Ich bringe auch die Milch mit.:g



Kannst du kaufen...400,- Baujahr 2005 
Wenn du ihn nicht willst verschrubb ich ihn in der Bucht wenn die Ferien vorbei sind.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Kannst du kaufen...400,- Baujahr 2005
> Wenn du ihn nicht willst verschrubb ich ihn in der Bucht wenn die Ferien vorbei sind.



Ich brauche nicht den ganzen Trailer!!!!! Nur zwei Sliprollen man man#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> @ Hase
> dann rüste man :g
> Trailer habe ich eben auch bestellt (1300er, 1600,-, kann ich nächste Woche in HH abholen...es geht voran :vik:



Moin Andy, schickste mir die Adresse bitte mal per PN? Hört sich gut an. Für den fall das die Shetland doch wieder schwerer wird.

Edith war hier: Welches Modell haste denn genommen? Homepage habe ich gefunden.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Hallo Andy, danke für die Antwort:m:m


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

So, für die die evtl. mal auf dem Wasser winken wollen...so sieht es jetzt aus.
Die Streifen mussten weichen damit das Bootleichter wird (nicht das Drillingshase mit seinen 50 PS an mir vorbei donnert)


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Freu Freu Freu! Wird ja auch Zeit.
Hast du deiner Frau den Föhn geklaut? Oder wie hast du die Streifen abgemacht?
Schönes Boot, ich freue mich schon auf Kaffee, oder hast dus noch nicht an Bord?

Allzeit usw:g


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:


> Freu Freu Freu! Wird ja auch Zeit.
> Hast du deiner Frau den Föhn geklaut? Oder wie hast du die Streifen abgemacht?
> Schönes Boot, ich freue mich schon auf Kaffee, oder hast dus noch nicht an Bord?
> Allzeit usw:g



Guten Moooorgen Karniggel
Ich habe gestern (auf der Arbeit) von 7 - 22Uhr gebastelt und bin noch lange nicht fertig |bigeyes
Die Aufkleber gingen gut runter, dank Heißluftpistole.
Am nächsten Wochenende nehm ich den Kahn wieder mit....

Kaffeemaschine fällt aus, die 12 Volt Teile brauchen für 1l Kaffee zwischen 30 und 45 min...das ist mir zu lang.
Ich habe mir einen Gaskocher gekauft und mache mir dann wieder auf die alte Weise den Kaffee. 

@ all bin auf der Suche
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2572081#post2572081


----------



## Pizza-Service (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

tach Nordlicht

wie ich sehe haste ein neues boot:vik:coole sache
da drück ich dir mal die daumen das du mehr glück hast
als mit dem letzten...


lg Pizza


----------



## C.K. (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Es gibt sie wieder die "Zwergi"! 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot mit dem bekannten Namen! :q


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

@ Pizza und Chrischan
Danke euch beiden..mal gespannt ob das Teil auch "fischt" .
Drillingshase soll ja sein altes Schlauchboot verkauft haben und hatte dann mit den beiden anderen neuen öffter mal ne lange nase machen müssen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Ach datt wird schon klappen Andi.
Glückwunsch zum Zwergi und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel. :vik:


----------



## Nordlicht (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Ach datt wird schon klappen Andi.
> Glückwunsch zum Zwergi und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel. :vik:



Jo danke |wavey:
Ich hoffe es bringt kein Pech das ich den Namen schief geklebt habe...kam so eine |krach: Windböhe um die Ecke und das Ding pappte fest #q

Drillingskarniggel war im Boote-Forum schon der Meinung ich hätt ne Kiste Flens im Kopf gehabt |splat2:


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Drillingskarniggel war der Meinung ich hätt ne Kiste Flens im Kopf gehabt



Mindestens:g Aber so sieht es so aus, als hättest du es bei Wellengang Kopfüber geklebt#r


----------



## Christian0815 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Eure Einschätzung zum Bootspreis ist gefragt*

Danke euch beiden..mal gespannt ob das Teil auch "fischt" .

Sollte doch wohl klappen#6
Ansonsten auf Kanienchen Jagd gehen,gibt es mehr von als Dorsch .........
Urlaub war ok auf Fehmarn aber Angeln:r

Grütz Chris


----------

